# 2.6.2_rc1-love1 "It's Shiny"

## steel300

For those that have missed the last couple of releases, I'll make an official announcement for 2.6.2_rc1-love1 "It's Shiny." I have a sourceforge site for love-sources, but don't have shell access right now. As soon as I figure out the nuances of the sf system, love-sources will have an offical home again.

Now, what you've all been waiting for: the notes. Here they are in all of their extended glory.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Patch Series:
> 
> alsa-101.patch
> ...

 

I put lots of work into this one getting Nick's scheduler policies back in. The  list is long, and continues to grow everyday. If you would like a copy of the latest -love release, email me at jpcox@iastate.edu and I'll send it to you. This is only temporary until I get th sf.net site up and running.

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## pixie

Oh my god....

This will be my third kernel installed in 24 hours! lol

I am so glad I am between jobs and have lots of spare time so I can keep up.

----------

## ejohnson

 Here as well.

----------

## charlieg

*slurp*

----------

## pixie

Damnit.

I tried to put it up too, but the webspace has a 3MB file limit. Gah.

----------

## ejohnson

 *pixie wrote:*   

> Damnit.
> 
> I tried to put it up too, but the webspace has a 3MB file limit. Gah.

 

yeah it's heafty, shoulda been named "big fat heartattack", but maybe Steel300's holding on to that one for next time.  :Wink: 

@ Steel300:  I've noticed a situation with the lm sensors on the last few releases.  gKrellm2 shows wild temps (300C) at least.  Luckily it seems to be off by a factor of 10, so its easy to correct.  I did emerged to the latest lm-sensors package, as well as rebuild gkrellm2, but no dice.  Can you think of any one patch that could have effected this?  I can't see one specifically in your list

----------

## m3ph

here's a mirror too: http://meph.neti.ee/love-sources/, it has 100Mbit inet conn and no bandwith limitations.

going to start compiling it myself now...

----------

## ejohnson

 *m3ph wrote:*   

> here's a mirror too: http://meph.neti.ee/love-sources/, it has 100Mbit inet conn and no bandwith limitations.
> 
> going to start compiling it myself now...

 

Thanks for taking some of the load from me.  It would be even more of a help if you changed the line in the ebuild:

```
 http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/linux/patches/2.6/${OKV}/${KV}/${KV}.patch.bz2"
```

probably to:

```
http://meph.neti.ee/love-sources/${KV}.patch.bz2"
```

This way those who grab the ebuild from your site, will also grab the patch from there as well.  If not its cool, thanks m3ph!

----------

## silverter

@mp3h: Thanks for that mirror. Thinking about the amount of us eager to get their hands on this kernel release, steel300's mailbox is prolly full!

@steel300: Thanks for that great release, I'm on my way to compile and will be reporting here asap. On question though: Why is the ebuild called -r1 instead of _rc2_r1 ?

thanks and regards,

----------

## ejohnson

 *silverter wrote:*   

> @mp3h: Thanks for that mirror. Thinking about the amount of us eager to get their hands on this kernel release, steel300's mailbox is prolly full!
> 
> @steel300: Thanks for that great release, I'm on my way to compile and will be reporting here asap. On question though: Why is the ebuild called -r1 instead of _rc2_r1 ?
> 
> thanks and regards,

 

its actually the 2.6.1mm5 just modified to the point it is 2.6.2_rc1 patchset which is out now.  :Smile: 

edit: well and plus "some" more!

----------

## charlieg

This is odd.  I have a similar (if not same) .config to that with 2.6.1-rc1-love3,  and it compiles successfully.  So far so good until I go to boot into my new shiney love kernel, when it hangs after setting the font - presumably trying to run hdparm (the next init after setting the font).

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

Thought I'd give 2.6.2-rc1-love1 a whirl as 2.6.1-mm5 & 2.6.2-rc1-mm1 is causing a problem loading vmnet modules for vmware..

But, got a snag compiling Alsa emu10k1:

```
 CC      sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_synth.o

  CC      sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_callback.o

  CC      sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_patch.o

  CC      sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.o

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c: In function `snd_card_emu10k1_probe':

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:170: `seq_ports' undeclared (first use in this function)

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:170: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:170: for each function it appears in.)

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:171: `max_synth_voices' undeclared (first use in this function)

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c: In function `alsa_card_emu10k1_setup':

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:247: `seq_ports' undeclared (first use in this function)

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:248: `max_synth_voices' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [sound/pci/emu10k1] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sound/pci] Error 2

make: *** [sound] Error 2

```

This is compiling it into the kernel, so I'll try again as a module just in case (edit: Nope, still barfs). I'm also using bog standard gcc 3.2.3-r2.

@Steel 

I'm interested in where you got Nick's new stuff from. I tried fudging a URL but had no luck e.g. http://www.kerneltrap.org/~npiggin/v30p1

Could you give me a pointer to where it is   :Smile: 

----------

## ejohnson

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> This is odd.  I have a similar (if not same) .config to that with 2.6.1-rc1-love3,  and it compiles successfully.  So far so good until I go to boot into my new shiney love kernel, when it hangs after setting the font - presumably trying to run hdparm (the next init after setting the font).

 

That's cool you reported this.  Darkless had this problem eariler, but he had to go to work at the time.  He though it was possibly from a patch which effects tty, but since Darkless was busy, Steel put it in to see if was a truly a problem.  No one else experianced it, your the second  :Confused:  .  I don't know if I'm sold on the tty patch idea, otherwise I'd probably be right there with ya.  Some more info would be nice, such as hardware and a .config file.  

Thanks again charlieg.

----------

## joki

in the patch-list are many patches for the new gcc ... is it now completely compatible with shiny love?

----------

## PrakashP

Compiling...but I wonder whether it was a good idea to call the ebuild 2.6.1-r1... What when stable 2.6.1 comes out? Or will we just increment the -r?

----------

## ejohnson

 *joki wrote:*   

> in the patch-list are many patches for the new gcc ... is it now completely compatible with shiny love?

 

yup  :Cool:   gcc 3.4 is my next project after all this calculis homework. dahh

----------

## ejohnson

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Compiling...but I wonder whether it was a good idea to call the ebuild 2.6.1-r1... What when stable 2.6.1 comes out? Or will we just increment the -r?

 

do you mean 2.6.2_rc1?

----------

## charlieg

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> That's cool you reported this.  Darkless had this problem eariler, but he had to go to work at the time.  He though it was possibly from a patch which effects tty, but since Darkless was busy, Steel put it in to see if was a truly a problem.  No one else experianced it, your the second  .  I don't know if I'm sold on the tty patch idea, otherwise I'd probably be right there with ya.  Some more info would be nice, such as hardware and a .config file.

 

Ok.

Hardware: Celeron2-733, 512RAM, VIA mobo, GeForce2

.config: http://xwt.org/~charlie/tmp/2.6.2-rc1-love1.config

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> Thanks again charlieg.

 

Uh... thanks for responding so quickly and for putting the hard work into love-sources.  :Wink: 

----------

## joki

nice  :Smile: 

do i have to recompile my whole world and system  :Wink:  or may i use older binaries too for a new gcc 4 compiled kernel?

----------

## mirko_3

same error here with emu10k1, using gcc 3.2.3-r3

----------

## charlieg

 *joki wrote:*   

> do i have to recompile my whole world and system  or may i use older binaries too for a new gcc 4 compiled kernel?

 

Gcc 4?  Do you have one of those 'future' computers than operates in the, er, future?

----------

## ejohnson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uh... thanks for responding so quickly and for putting the hard work into love-sources. 

 

sure, I'm just taking a break from homework  :Very Happy: .  The hdparm idea might be a good place to look.  I'll check into it if I have the time, not now (stuff is due in about a hour and a half)

BTW: "Do you have stairs in your house?"

----------

## darkless

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> This is odd.  I have a similar (if not same) .config to that with 2.6.1-rc1-love3,  and it compiles successfully.  So far so good until I go to boot into my new shiney love kernel, when it hangs after setting the font - presumably trying to run hdparm (the next init after setting the font).

 

Actually, the hang is caused by this patch from Greg:

```
sysfs-class-10-vc.patch
```

It basically messes with the virtual console code, causing the consolefont script to fail as well as all logins; even X fails to start.

I've created a reversed patch that applies cleanly on 2.6.2-rc1-love1:

http://www.sundebo.dk/dark-sources/reversed-sysfs-class-10-vc.patch

Apply the patch using this command from the same directory as the downloaded patch:

```
patch -p1 -d /usr/src/linux-2.6.2_rc1-love1 < reversed-sysfs-class-10-vc.patch
```

It should work, but please post and let us know, so steel300 can back out the problematic patch from future releases.

----------

## ejohnson

 *joki wrote:*   

> nice 
> 
> do i have to recompile my whole world and system  or may i use older binaries too for a new gcc 4 compiled kernel?

 

You don't have to do that.  Just grab the 3.4.xx ebuild that floating around here and emerge it.  Then you can re-emerge the others using 3.4 instead of 3.2.  Goodluck.

----------

## ejohnson

 *darkless wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It should work, but please post and let us know, so steel300 can back out the problematic patch from future releases.

 

Why do you think this only effected you two, Darkless?

----------

## charlieg

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> Why do you think this only effected you two, Darkless?

 

Did you select a different font in make menuconfig?

----------

## PrakashP

@ejohnson

Yes, I am referring to 2.6.2-rc1's ebuild being named 2.6.2-r1....

----------

## darkless

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

>  *darkless wrote:*   
> 
> It should work, but please post and let us know, so steel300 can back out the problematic patch from future releases. 
> 
> Why do you think this only effected you two, Darkless?

 

Because on the lkml Greg couldn't reproduce the strange oopses, although Andrew had no difficulty doing just that. I haven't followed the thread the last few days, so I can't tell for sure if Andrew has decided to back it out from future -mm releases or not.

----------

## ejohnson

 *darkless wrote:*   

>  *ejohnson wrote:*    *darkless wrote:*   
> 
> It should work, but please post and let us know, so steel300 can back out the problematic patch from future releases. 
> 
> Why do you think this only effected you two, Darkless? 
> ...

 

aight, I don't follow lkml as much as I need to, thanks!

----------

## PrakashP

Why can't I mount reiser4 volumes anymore?

log gives:

Jan 22 14:48:22 tachyon reiser4[mount(5299)]: _init_read_super (fs/reiser4/init_super.c:166)[nikita-2608]:

Jan 22 14:48:22 tachyon WARNING: Wrong master super block magic.

I reemerged reiser4progs and reformated the partition, nevertheless above happens. With love5 I could mount the partition. Unly unmounting was a bit flaky..

----------

## ejohnson

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @ejohnson
> 
> Yes, I am referring to 2.6.2-rc1's ebuild being named 2.6.2-r1....

 

my bad!! those ebuilds arn't from Steel300.  I made them up and will change mine.  Did this pose any emerge problems for you?

----------

## Frain

To those people having problems with ALSA emu10k1, this needs to be done to make it compile:

```
diff sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c ../linux/sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c 

48,51c48,49

< /* 

<  * static int seq_ports[SNDRV_CARDS] = {[0 ... (SNDRV_CARDS - 1)] = 4};

<  * static int max_synth_voices[SNDRV_CARDS] = {[0 ... (SNDRV_CARDS - 1)] = 64};

<  */

---

> static int seq_ports[SNDRV_CARDS] = {[0 ... (SNDRV_CARDS - 1)] = 4};

> static int max_synth_voices[SNDRV_CARDS] = {[0 ... (SNDRV_CARDS - 1)] = 64};
```

----------

## PrakashP

Nope, but people wil get problems if 2.6.2-stable ebuild has the same name. Steel300 posted a naming convention somewhere. (This is the problem: All infos are "somewhere"...)

----------

## ejohnson

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Why can't I mount reiser4 volumes anymore?
> 
> log gives:
> 
> Jan 22 14:48:22 tachyon reiser4[mount(5299)]: _init_read_super (fs/reiser4/init_super.c:166)[nikita-2608]:
> ...

 

I ran into this yesterday with love8.  You need to reemerge libaal and reiser4progs, but the packages haven't changed version numbers.  This means you need to delete the packages, digest files, copy the "new" packages from the website and put them in /usr/portage/distfiles.  Then ebuild blah digest and emerge.  then it should work.

----------

## ejohnson

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Nope, but people wil get problems if 2.6.2-stable ebuild has the same name. Steel300 posted a naming convention somewhere. (This is the problem: All infos are "somewhere"...)

 

yeah I'll get a beatin' fur shurrr.

My jaw stoped slackin and I got it fixed, thanks PrakashKC!Last edited by ejohnson on Thu Jan 22, 2004 2:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sgaduuw

*looks at list of patches*

 :Shocked:  *faints*

----------

## mirko_3

Frain: thanks, removed the comment and now it compiles perfectly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

@PrakashKC: do what ejohnson said with the ebuilds, but download the files directly from here, the Gentoo mirrors may still have older versions since the names haven't changed.

----------

## PrakashP

@ejohnson and Wedge_

Yes, I found it out, that the mirrors have the old files... Nevertheless, the snapshots won't compile with current ebuilds, at least libaal doesn't want to:

root@tachyon reiser4progs # emerge libaal

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-libs/libaal-0.4.15 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  libaal-0.4.15.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libaal-0.4.15.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/libaal-0.4.15/work

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 16: ./prepare: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/libaal-0.4.15 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 16, Exitcode 127

!!! prepare failed

Will take a look into what goes wrong...

OK, just commented one line out in the ebuild and lets see..Last edited by PrakashP on Thu Jan 22, 2004 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## metacove

Any idea where i can find v30 of nicks scheduler policy. I wanted to do some kernel hacking myself and I am having a hard time finding this. I checked lkml as well as kerneltrap/~npiggin.

----------

## PrakashP

OK, reiser4 seems to work again.  :Smile:  Thx! Unmounting still takes some time and get some errors some time (like already beiing unmounted - edit - forget it my fault) but so far no kernel crash...

So far so good! As I am not a complete mniac, i just keep my portage tree on reiser4...Last edited by PrakashP on Thu Jan 22, 2004 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ejohnson

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @ejohnson and Wedge_
> 
> Yes, I found it out, that the mirrors have the old files... Nevertheless, the snapshots won't compile with current ebuilds, at least libaal doesn't want to:
> 
> root@tachyon reiser4progs # emerge libaal
> ...

 

I forgot that part, you need to delete the ./prepare line

It isn't needed.  Cya later people.  I'm off to school and burritos!

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Frain: thanks, removed the comment and now it compiles perfectly 

 

Yep, sorted for me too.. (except vmware is still bust, but I think it's a known problem, and the guys on news.vmware.com are working on it..)

----------

## charlieg

Thanks darkless!  That patch worked a treat.

----------

## PrakashP

Damn! Reiser4 still craps out at unmounting when powering down. Seems like an issue with preempt. So still no reiser4 for me.

----------

## spb

Why is the ACX100 driver flagged as dependant on PCMCIA? I've got a PCI card, and don't want PCMCIA support, as my desktop doesn't have it.

----------

## steel300

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

>  *pixie wrote:*   Damnit.
> 
> I tried to put it up too, but the webspace has a 3MB file limit. Gah. 
> 
> yeah it's heafty, shoulda been named "big fat heartattack", but maybe Steel300's holding on to that one for next time. 
> ...

 

I'll check around fot the latest lm-sensors patches.

----------

## steel300

 *silverter wrote:*   

> @mp3h: Thanks for that mirror. Thinking about the amount of us eager to get their hands on this kernel release, steel300's mailbox is prolly full!
> 
> @steel300: Thanks for that great release, I'm on my way to compile and will be reporting here asap. On question though: Why is the ebuild called -r1 instead of _rc2_r1 ?
> 
> thanks and regards,

 

I didn't make that ebuild. It's proper name should be love-sources-2.6.2_rc1-r1.ebuild

----------

## ledskof

I've got it mirrored here:

http://skof.org/linux/patches/2.6.2_rc1/2.6.2_rc1-love1/

I hope no one kills me for renaming the ebuild to what it sholud be: love-sources-2.6.2_rc1-r1.ebuild

----------

## steel300

 *thebell wrote:*   

> Why is the ACX100 driver flagged as dependant on PCMCIA? I've got a PCI card, and don't want PCMCIA support, as my desktop doesn't have it.

 

I though the acx100 drivers were only PCMCIA cards. Thanks for enlightening me. I'll remember that for next time.

----------

## steel300

 *metacove wrote:*   

> Any idea where i can find v30 of nicks scheduler policy. I wanted to do some kernel hacking myself and I am having a hard time finding this. I checked lkml as well as kerneltrap/~npiggin.

 

Nick's latest scheduling policy was a special request by me. I emailed him and asked if he could update it. It's nowhere except in love-sources.

----------

## PrakashP

Cool   :Cool: 

BTW, no lock-up yet. but I disabled hotplug. I dunno why I need it anyway.

----------

## mirko_3

hey, I (finally) have a problem; it was getting kinda boring being always on the bleeding edge but having no problems that couldn't be solved in 30 seconds   :Twisted Evil: 

Some time ago, atkbd-24-compatibility.patch got into 2.6.1 I think; many people (me included) had then problems with multimedia keyboards not working, and the fix was to unapply the patch. that's what I did up to now, but now love doesn't apply cleanly if I reverse the atkbd-24-compatibility.patch patch. If I don't, I get the

```
 atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xa5 on isa0060/serio0) 
```

error...

yeah, I also hate posts that are longer than 2 lines   :Mad: 

----------

## steel300

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> hey, I (finally) have a problem; it was getting kinda boring being always on the bleeding edge but having no problems that couldn't be solved in 30 seconds  
> 
> Some time ago, atkbd-24-compatibility.patch got into 2.6.1 I think; many people (me included) had then problems with multimedia keyboards not working, and the fix was to unapply the patch. that's what I did up to now, but now love doesn't apply cleanly if I reverse the atkbd-24-compatibility.patch patch. If I don't, I get the
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It's an Xfree86 bug. It shouldn't access the hardware directly. It should intercept keycodes only when it has permission to. It should never take control of the keyboard and try to map it itself.

----------

## mirko_3

does that mean that you know no solution to the problem?  :Sad: 

In that case I'll have to stay with 2.6.1-love6.. oh well, I'll do some more searching in an hour or so, when I finish studying....

----------

## Wedge_

Does it actually cause you problems? I've been getting those messages for at least a few weeks and never noticed any side-effects.

----------

## mirko_3

no, it's just that you can't use your media keys... and I can't live without my little volume wheel on my keyboard!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## joki

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> Gcc 4?  Do you have one of those 'future' computers than operates in the, er, future?

 

i mean 3.4 for sure   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## frekiR

It works fine for me  :Smile: 

Great work!

----------

## buckoven

```
-=[ root::shodan ]=- # ebuild love-sources-2.6.2_rc1-r1.ebuild digest
```

----------

## steel300

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> does that mean that you know no solution to the problem? 
> 
> In that case I'll have to stay with 2.6.1-love6.. oh well, I'll do some more searching in an hour or so, when I finish studying....

 

There is no kernel solution to problem. X is doing something that it never should have been doing. Dircet hardware access is, in general, a bad idea that was only implemented in DOS.

----------

## ed0n

*vrruum*

I am flying with these lovesources.

Good job people  :Wink: 

----------

## mirko_3

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *mirko_3 wrote:*   does that mean that you know no solution to the problem? 
> 
> In that case I'll have to stay with 2.6.1-love6.. oh well, I'll do some more searching in an hour or so, when I finish studying.... 
> 
> There is no kernel solution to problem. X is doing something that it never should have been doing. Dircet hardware access is, in general, a bad idea that was only implemented in DOS.

 

It just seemed logical to me that if unapplying the kernel patch solved the problems, then the problem was the kernel... Oh well, I'll try hand unmerging the patch, if it doesn't work I'll give up..

Thanks for the information...

----------

## nepenthe

where is everyone getting ebuilds for gcc 3.4? =) 

Thanks

nep

----------

## ledskof

@nepenthe

Here's one place:

http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/000081.html

----------

## puck3d

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *thebell wrote:*   Why is the ACX100 driver flagged as dependant on PCMCIA? I've got a PCI card, and don't want PCMCIA support, as my desktop doesn't have it. 
> 
> I though the acx100 drivers were only PCMCIA cards. Thanks for enlightening me. I'll remember that for next time.

 

Me too.

----------

## idkwiam187

I was going to start a new topic with this but since I used your sources, I thought it belonged here.

Upon rebooting to your kernel I get the following message after some code flies by the screen:

```

 <0>Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!

 <1>Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffffc370

printing eip:

c011a24d

*pde=00003067

*pte=1fc2a021

Oops:0003[#19]

PREEMPT SMP

CPU:         0

EIP:         0060:[<c011a24d>]         Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS:      00010002

EIP is at clear_local_APIC+0xf/0xd8

eax: 0000006f  ebx: dfe98000  ecx: 00000000  edx: 0000006f

esi: dfe984e8  edi: c155b940  ebp: dfe9839c  esp: dfe9839c

ds: 007b  es: 007b  ss: 0068

Process swapper (pid: 1, threadinfo=dfe98000 task=c155b940)

Stack: dfe983a4 c011a34b dfe983bc c0119e65 c0119e05 00000000 00000001 00000000

       dfe983dc c0125ca5 00000000 c052e020 c03fc67b dfe983e8 dfe98000 dfe984e8

       dfe98408 c01288d7 c03fc664 dfe98404 0000000f dfe984e8 c155b940 dfe98408

Call Trace:

 [<c011a34b>] disable_local_APIC+0x8/0x31
```

I would like to know how I can solve this problem as well as some direction towards a site or book where I can learn to interpret this code for myself.  Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## int2str

Stupid question:

Where is the Radeon IGP patch from, and why do I need it?

Currently I'm using a stock 2.6.1 kernel (only with powernow patch) and the radeon.ko module from X (with patch from bug 314).

Cheers,

    André

----------

## nepenthe

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> @nepenthe
> 
> Here's one place:
> 
> http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/000081.html

 

Thanks... was looking for a more updated ebuild or one building from a more recent version of gcc 3.4

----------

## Jake

Does this version use the 12-23-03 reiser4 snapshot or 1-19-04?Last edited by Jake on Fri Jan 23, 2004 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IvoryTiger

```

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EXT3 FS on hdg6, internal journal

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal printing eip:

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal c01cc0a6

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal *pde = 00000000

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal PREEMPT

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal CPU:    0

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EIP:    0060:[<c01cc0a6>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EFLAGS: 00010203

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EIP is at vsnprintf+0x36/0x460

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal eax: e1c4151f   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 1e3beae0   edx: 00000000

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal esi: e1c41520   edi: e1c85160   ebp: df38be4c   esp: df38be28

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Process modprobe (pid: 3813, threadinfo=df38a000 task=df39f330)

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Stack: 00000000 df38be38 ffffffff 1e3beae0 e1c41520 00000000 00000000 df38be70

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal e1c85160 df38be58 c01cc4fe 00000000 df38bf78 e1af2a68 df38be70 e1c41520

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal df38bf88 00000000 00010001 df38be90 c010e5c5 c0386c70 c0401000 dfdd5498

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Call Trace:

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c01cc4fe>] vsprintf+0xe/0x20

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<e1af2a68>] nv_printf+0x50/0x76 [nvidia]

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c010e5c5>] do_IRQ+0x125/0x160

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c013cef8>] free_hot_cold_page+0x108/0x120

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c0136de4>] load_module+0x734/0x980

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<e1aef3af>] nvos_probe_devices+0x27b/0x285 [nvidia]

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<e1c8f077>] nvidia_init_module+0x77/0x1cf [nvidia]

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c0137140>] sys_init_module+0x110/0x250

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c03205f7>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Code: 89 4d f0 89 55 e8 89 45 ec 8b 45 e8 89 ca 8d 44 30 ff 89 45 e4 89 f0 48 39 45 e4 73 0e 89 f1 c7 45 e4 ff ff ff ff f7 d9 89 4d e8 <80> 3a 00 74 26 90 8d 74 26 00 8a 02 3c 25 74 41 3b 75 e4 77 05

```

I'm going to take a wild stab here and say I should disable preempt?  Anyone else seeing these errors?  Oh and the module does load, but I can't get X to work (although the Frame-buffer works fine for the console) because it can't find a screen. 2.6.1-love5 works great but anything past that has this issue.

```

Portage 2.0.50_pre19 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040117-r0, 2.6.1-love5)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.1-love5 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.12

distcc 2.12.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs cc ccache dist fixpackages sandbox userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ rsync://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ rsync://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo ftp://gentoo.noved.org/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi acpi4linux alsa arts autofs avantgo avi berkdb cdr cups directfb encode esd fbcon flac flash foomaticdb freetype fs gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 icc imlib java javascript jikes jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir md5sum mikmod mmx motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mpeg ncurses nls nocd nvidia oggvorbis openal opengl openssh oss pam parse-clocks pda pdflib perl pic png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd threads tiff truetype usb videos vim-with-x wmf x86 xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"

elendal root # gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

----------

## sumin k'adra

Anybody here using an ice1712 base sound card with the current love-sources here? Mine fails horribly at working with alsa v 1.01 in love-sources but works just fine with 0.9.7 in vanilla. Can anyone point me to an alsa 1.01 patch for 2.6.1? so I can see if it's alsa's fault or something else in love...

Also it would be awesome if there was a sight which had links to all the current individual patches in love so we could encourage more 'self-rolling.'

-sk

----------

## ejohnson

 *idkwiam187 wrote:*   

> I was going to start a new topic with this but since I used your sources, I thought it belonged here.
> 
> Upon rebooting to your kernel I get the following message after some code flies by the screen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It looks as if you have smp configured into your kernel.  Can you show your .config file?

----------

## ejohnson

 *sumin k'adra wrote:*   

> Anybody here using an ice1712 base sound card with the current love-sources here? Mine fails horribly at working with alsa v 1.01 in love-sources but works just fine with 0.9.7 in vanilla. Can anyone point me to an alsa 1.01 patch for 2.6.1? so I can see if it's alsa's fault or something else in love...
> 
> Also it would be awesome if there was a sight which had links to all the current individual patches in love so we could encourage more 'self-rolling.'
> 
> -sk

 

Here theyare.  The latest appears to be the 01-20-04 releases.

----------

## tjtb

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

>  *idkwiam187 wrote:*   I was going to start a new topic with this but since I used your sources, I thought it belonged here.
> 
> Upon rebooting to your kernel I get the following message after some code flies by the screen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get the exact same problem on reboot, when trying to unmount my reiser4 partitions. When I use lsof and disable all files using the partition and then unmount it, there's no problems though. 

But on the whole, reiser4 seems pretty stable to me. Have been running my /var and /usr on it for 4 days now and didn't encounter any datacorruption as of yet.

----------

## ejohnson

 *tjtb wrote:*   

> I get the exact same problem on reboot, when trying to unmount my reiser4 partitions. When I use lsof and disable all files using the partition and then unmount it, there's no problems though. 
> 
> But on the whole, reiser4 seems pretty stable to me. Have been running my /var and /usr on it for 4 days now and didn't encounter any datacorruption as of yet.

 

Yeah, I'm gettin' comfortable with reiser4 also, but haven't up'd the sac to put system folders on it yet.

Does the kernel panic occure when rebooting tries to unmount the drives and  remount them readonly or afterwards, during the boot process?

----------

## Chaosite

 *puck3d wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *thebell wrote:*   Why is the ACX100 driver flagged as dependant on PCMCIA? I've got a PCI card, and don't want PCMCIA support, as my desktop doesn't have it. 
> 
> I though the acx100 drivers were only PCMCIA cards. Thanks for enlightening me. I'll remember that for next time. 
> 
> Me too.

 

the TI ACX100 chips reside in PCI cards, PCIMCIA cards, and are even on USB devices.

I think that the drivers can't handle USB yet.

----------

## Moled

can you apply these patches here:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/jeffm/reiserfs/aclea/2.6.0-test11/

this is needed for selinux on reiserfs among things, which I intend to try

----------

## ejohnson

idkwiam187, tjtb and anyone else experiancing simular problems!

I've located this bug on lkml in a letter from Andrew Morton.  Darkless was on this tip way before me  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Date
> 
> Thu, 22 Jan 2004 23:18:14 -0800
> ...

 

----------

## ejohnson

 2.6.2-rc1-mm2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tjtb

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

>  *tjtb wrote:*   I get the exact same problem on reboot, when trying to unmount my reiser4 partitions. When I use lsof and disable all files using the partition and then unmount it, there's no problems though. 
> 
> But on the whole, reiser4 seems pretty stable to me. Have been running my /var and /usr on it for 4 days now and didn't encounter any datacorruption as of yet. 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gettin' comfortable with reiser4 also, but haven't up'd the sac to put system folders on it yet.
> ...

 

On remounting read only. I'll give the solution given above a shot later on today.

----------

## ed0n

I am trying love in one of my computers and here is what I get (gcc-3.4)

```

root@tarzani linux-2.6.2_rc1-love1 # make bzImage modules modules_install

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.2_rc1-love1/scripts/pnmtologo -t mono -n logo_linux_mono -o drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_mono.c drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_mono.pbm

  CC      drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_mono.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.2_rc1-love1/scripts/pnmtologo -t vga16 -n logo_linux_vga16 -o drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_vga16.c drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_vga16.ppm

  CC      drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_vga16.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.2_rc1-love1/scripts/pnmtologo -t clut224 -n logo_linux_clut224 -o drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_clut224.c drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_clut224.ppm

  CC      drivers/video/logo/logo_linux_clut224.o

  LD      drivers/video/logo/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x41743): In function `i830_lock_take':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x417be): In function `i830_lock_transfer':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x417f7): In function `i830_lock_free':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x41880): In function `i830_notifier':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x437e3): In function `i830_freelist_get':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x43813): more undefined references to `cmpxchg' follow

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

root@tarzani linux-2.6.2_rc1-love1 #

```

I tought you guys can help me

----------

## darkless

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> idkwiam187, tjtb and anyone else experiancing simular problems!
> 
> I've located this bug on lkml in a letter from Andrew Morton.  Darkless was on this tip way before me  

 

Good find ejohnson! Here's the thread you posted the mail from in its entirety:

http://testing.lkml.org/slashdot.php?mid=446580

----------

## ledskof

So are you suppose to rebuild your resier4 partitions if you are moving to the 2004 resier4progs and 2004 kernel patches, or not?

I couldn't mount my resier4 partitions with 2.6.2_rc1-love1 lastnight.

I didn't have a lot of time to troubleshoot it though.

----------

## JeffBlair

woohoo It compiles on AMD64 systems.

----------

## Jake

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> So are you suppose to rebuild your resier4 partitions if you are moving to the 2004 resier4progs and 2004 kernel patches, or not?
> 
> I couldn't mount my resier4 partitions with 2.6.2_rc1-love1 lastnight.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of time to troubleshoot it though.

 

I had to rebuild mine.

----------

## metacove

Ugh. Here is what a reiser4 dev had to say. So the answer is unfortunately yes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  > I ran the 2004.01.19 snapshot against 2.6.1 and now I get the following
> 
>  > error when I attempt to mount the reiser4 parition:
> ...

 

Link to list post

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=reiserfs&m=107453377115953&w=2

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

If anyone see's a problem loading vmmon.o with the lastest -love & -mm sources, you will need to back out the 'gcc-35-exit-fix.patch' patch. You can grab it from Andrew's space at http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/

I'll repost if I hear of a fix to the vmware sources rather than hacking the kernel.

----------

## neenee

i have been unable to run vmware with

the previous love versions due to mod-

ule compile problems..

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

 *neenee wrote:*   

> i have been unable to run vmware with
> 
> the previous love versions due to mod-
> 
> ule compile problems..

 

What I got was that vmmon would compile OK, but then crap out when the kernel try's to load it. It comes up with Unknown symbol.. Look in /var/log/messages and it indicates athlon kernel: vmmon: Unknown symbol _exit

If your seeing this, back that patch out of the kernel and all will be fine again..

----------

## discomfitor

Any chance of getting some of the amd64 patches into love-sources?  And possibly the 32bit emulation stuff?  I know that gentoo-dev-sources has it...

----------

## metacove

Another fine release. Thanks goes out for the excellent love sources maintainers and their generosity.

(A bit off topic)

Out of the brave souls who have tried reiser4 here I decided to try it as my main partition on test box and measure  the performance. I used the 1.19.04-fixed patches and I am thoroughly impressed. I will post som benchmarks later. 

I have not experienced any problems unmounting the partition. Everything seems stable thus far. I did discover that people who upgrade to the 1.19.04 code will have to reformat their partitions again   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## danone

The patch for vesafb refresh > 60 does not appear correctly tested it surviral times will not work maybe you can modify it steel?

----------

## TheCoop

if you're really brave you could try installing reiser4 on a raid0 or raid5 array, does reiser4 work under raid anyway?

----------

## int2str

This kernel makes my Cisco VPN client (4.0.3) hang badly (caused fs corruption, too)...

All I really need from this kernel is the IGP patch. Anybody know where steel got it?

Cheers,

    André

----------

## ejohnson

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> So are you suppose to rebuild your resier4 partitions if you are moving to the 2004 resier4progs and 2004 kernel patches, or not?
> 
> I couldn't mount my resier4 partitions with 2.6.2_rc1-love1 lastnight.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of time to troubleshoot it though.

 

Jake is right, you need new versions of libaal and reiser4progs.  Look above in the thread to find out more about it.  A few simple steps.

1. Delete src and digests for both packages

2. Copy new versions (with the same name) from  here to distfiles in portage

3. edit the reiser4progs ebuild and remove the line starting with ./prepare.

4. ebuild X.ebuild digest both of them

5. and of course emerge X.ebuild

This will let your reiser4 partitions mount and umount.  I've noticed that umount does take a few seconds, but haven't experianced a crash.  Goodluck  :Smile: 

----------

## ejohnson

 *int2str wrote:*   

> This kernel makes my Cisco VPN client (4.0.3) hang badly (caused fs corruption, too)...
> 
> All I really need from this kernel is the IGP patch. Anybody know where steel got it?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

Is this it?

or this?

----------

## ProtectionFault

Yeah...

Steel300 rules!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

Does 2.6.2 have ATARAID support in it (for the HPT370 and such)? I'd reallyt like to upgrade my server to 2.6.x (still running 2.4.21-xfs, 2.4.21 from when ATARAID was native and not just patched in the ac set)

----------

## metacove

The radeon IGP patch was originally submitted by my to bssteph. You can find the patches at bugs.xfree.org (Bug 314).

http://bugs.xfree.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314

----------

## discomfitor

Ahhh

Found the amd64 stuff...it was hiding.  Woohoo!

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

Hrm...fixed the emu10k1.c file, but I still can't compile ALSA emu10k1. :\

Any solutions?

GCC 3.2.3-r1

glibc 2.3.2-r1

*edit: Nevermind, copied over the emu10k1.c file from 2.6.0-love1 (IIRC) and it's compiling fine now  :Very Happy: *

----------

## IvoryTiger

Anything past 2.6.1-love 5 including the linux-2.6.1-mm4/mm5, 2.6.2-rc1-mm1/mm2 still craps out on the nvidia module when booting or trying to modprobe it.

```
Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EXT3 FS on hdg6, internal journal 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted. 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel. 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal printing eip: 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal c01cc0a6 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal *pde = 00000000 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Oops: 0000 [#1] 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal PREEMPT 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal CPU:    0 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EIP:    0060:[<c01cc0a6>]    Tainted: PF  VLI 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EFLAGS: 00010203 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal EIP is at vsnprintf+0x36/0x460 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal eax: e1c4151f   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 1e3beae0   edx: 00000000 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal esi: e1c41520   edi: e1c85160   ebp: df38be4c   esp: df38be28 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Process modprobe (pid: 3813, threadinfo=df38a000 task=df39f330) 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Stack: 00000000 df38be38 ffffffff 1e3beae0 e1c41520 00000000 00000000 df38be70 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal e1c85160 df38be58 c01cc4fe 00000000 df38bf78 e1af2a68 df38be70 e1c41520 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal df38bf88 00000000 00010001 df38be90 c010e5c5 c0386c70 c0401000 dfdd5498 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Call Trace: 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c01cc4fe>] vsprintf+0xe/0x20 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<e1af2a68>] nv_printf+0x50/0x76 [nvidia] 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c010e5c5>] do_IRQ+0x125/0x160 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c013cef8>] free_hot_cold_page+0x108/0x120 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c0136de4>] load_module+0x734/0x980 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<e1aef3af>] nvos_probe_devices+0x27b/0x285 [nvidia] 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<e1c8f077>] nvidia_init_module+0x77/0x1cf [nvidia] 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c0137140>] sys_init_module+0x110/0x250 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal [<c03205f7>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal 

Jan 22 22:18:39 elendal Code: 89 4d f0 89 55 e8 89 45 ec 8b 45 e8 89 ca 8d 44 30 ff 89 45 e4 89 f0 48 39 45 e4 73 0e 89 f1 c7 45 e4 ff ff ff ff f7 d9 89 4d e8 <80> 3a 00 74 26 90 8d 74 26 00 8a 02 3c 25 74 41 3b 75 e4 77 05
```

I've tried both the 4496 and the 5328 versions of nvidia-kernel.

I first noticed this on love6 and anything past there.  Anyone have idea's of which patches to look at/backout?  And just to be safe I even re-compilied love5 to make sure nothing changed in my compiler, etc and it's working fine.  Even took the config from love5 and copied it over the new versions, ran make oldconfig, etc....no luck.

----------

## ledskof

I rebuilt my reiser4 partitions and everything is working fine.

I boot strapped a gentoo2004 stage1 on a reiser4 partition (in a chroot[ed] environment).

Everyhthing is working sweet. I haven't seen any problems at all. Nothing logged at least and nothing that has jumped out at me.

My system is gentoo2004.0, stable (not ~x86), reiser4, and 2.6.2_rc1-love1.

----------

## IvoryTiger

If you have any binaries (i.e. nvidia) do not turn on CONFIG_REGPARM.  It breaks at least the nvidia binary for me past love5/mm3.

/whew

----------

## int2str

ssh -X forwarding also seems broken with this kernel...

----------

## Tekmaven

I would like to upgade to this kernel, but I have some n00bish questions.  I'm suffering from an nForce2 problem which was documented here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=127455, and well, this is a major pain.

What is the procedure for installing this?  I can't exactly boot into my install and work for more then 5 minutes - everything dies.  I'm going to try to boot up into knoppix, mount + download, and then chroot.

How would I get these files in my local portage cache (or is it already in the tree, and can it just be emerge sync'ed)?  I've never added anything to my portage before.

----------

## cayenne

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> I've got it mirrored here:
> 
> http://skof.org/linux/patches/2.6.2_rc1/2.6.2_rc1-love1/
> 
> I hope no one kills me for renaming the ebuild to what it sholud be: love-sources-2.6.2_rc1-r1.ebuild

 

Ok..I've gotten the ebuild. I'm VERY noob when it comes to this...I'm trying the love sources to try to get my pvr 250 working...and I understand that v4l2 is patched into this kernel source.

Can someone help step me through this? I'm reading on the 2.4 to 2.6 conversion guides..I've created /sys..I've uncommented the part in make.conf to allow use of /usr/local/portage...I've put this ebuild into a dir there labeled love-sources.

I've tried with other ebuilds up to now to ebuild x digest, and/or just emerging the ebuild...but, both crash.

Can someone get me started here?

Many thanx in advance!!

cayenne

----------

## mirko_3

Is everyone's fglrx ati module working? I get segmentation faults when I try to load it!! Noticed yesterday; it the is listed anyway in lsmod, with no way to unload it, even tried rmmod -f fglrx (yes I do have support for it in the kernel). X defaults to PCI transfer mode instead of AGP... recompiling the drivers doesn't help (tried it like 6 times). Any clue?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

which agpgart are you using, ati's or the kernel's?

----------

## mirko_3

ati. this is really weird... 

```
mirko3 mirko_3 # rmmod fglrx

ERROR: Module fglrx is in use

mirko3 mirko_3 # rmmod fglrx -f

ERROR: Removing 'fglrx': Device or resource busy

```

----------

## PrakashP

perhaps you should try modprobe -r.

----------

## PrakashP

BTW, did anybody sort out the lock-ups occuring with nvidia binaries (or nforce2) with mm kernels? (Yes they came back...and I am not using REGPARM.) I was sick of it and went back to 2.6.1 vanilla. Worked ok for a day, so I went to 2.6.2-rc1 vanilla. Let's see if ti is stable. There is something about mm driving me nuts...

----------

## bisho

I still have problems with cdrom. I have been having distinct problems with the latest 2.6.X releases:

2.6.0-test1-love:

- cdrom does NOT WORK, kernel ops and no device created in devfs (either /dec/hdc /dec/cdroms/cdrom0 ...)

- gphoto2 does WORKS with a canon rebel 300D camera

2.6.0-love:

- cdrom does WORK, hdc created

- gphoto2 does NOT WORK (and camera does not support being usb-storage, so I could test that). "control timeout on ep0in/ep0out" errors

2.6.1-love:

- cdrom does NOT WORK, kernel ops (see below), no device

- gphoto2 does NOT WORK, more "control timeout on ep0in/ep0out" errors 

2.6.2-rc1-love1:

- cdrom does NOT WORK, kernel ops (see below), no device created.

- gphoto2 WORKS!!! Wohooo!!! (even with hotplug, that I was forced to switch off to be able to use gphoto2)

This is a Dell laptop with a dvd-cdrom:

```
hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[...]

SCSI subsystem initialized

cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

The kernel ops:

```
Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00012e78

 printing eip:

00012e78

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<00012e78>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010046

EIP is at 0x12e78

eax: dfce2280   ebx: dfcc1600   ecx: c03fd77c   edx: 00000000

esi: c17fdd80   edi: 00000202   ebp: 00000001   esp: c17fdcc0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 5598, threadinfo=c17fc000 task=df988ce0)

Stack: c0201d95 dfcc1600 c17fdd80 00000002 c17fc000 c17fdd80 c02167b3 dfcc1600

       c17fdd80 00000002 00000000 00000002 dfce2380 00000000 c17fdcf8 c17fdcf8

       00000001 c17fdd80 0000000a 00000200 c03fd77c e1a607b5 c03fd77c c17fdd80

Call Trace:

 [<c0201d95>] __elv_add_request+0x21/0x34

 [<c02167b3>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xa7/0x118

 [<e1a607b5>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x39/0x9c [ide_cd]

 [<c013b31d>] buffered_rmqueue+0xc1/0x158

 [<e1a61ae5>] ide_cdrom_packet+0x8d/0xc0 [ide_cd]

 [<e195bce9>] cdrom_mode_sense+0x45/0x4c [cdrom]

 [<e1a621ff>] ide_cdrom_get_capabilities+0x83/0x98 [ide_cd]

 [<c0178e4b>] proc_create+0x77/0xc8

 [<e1a622ac>] ide_cdrom_probe_capabilities+0x98/0x520 [ide_cd]

 [<c021f0f9>] ide_add_proc_entries+0x31/0x5c

 [<e1a62b2c>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x2a0/0x444 [ide_cd]

 [<e1a6302d>] ide_cdrom_attach+0xf1/0x208 [ide_cd]

 [<c014bb87>] vfree+0x1b/0x28

 [<c013339b>] load_module+0x777/0x9d8

 [<c02141a5>] ata_attach+0xc9/0x18c

 [<c0214f8e>] ide_register_driver+0xfa/0x110

 [<e1a6314e>] ide_cdrom_init+0xa/0x1c [ide_cd]

 [<c01336e4>] sys_init_module+0xe8/0x1f0

 [<c02dc577>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>note: modprobe[5598] exited with preempt_count 1

bad: scheduling while atomic!

Call Trace:

 [<c011c77d>] schedule+0x665/0x66c

 [<c01432b3>] unmap_vmas+0x1d3/0x218

 [<c01469ca>] exit_mmap+0x62/0x170

 [<c011df9a>] mmput+0x6e/0xd4

 [<c0121960>] do_exit+0xe4/0x3b4

 [<c010b55c>] do_divide_error+0x0/0xac

 [<c011abad>] do_page_fault+0x1b1/0x488

 [<c013b31d>] buffered_rmqueue+0xc1/0x158

 [<c013b447>] __alloc_pages+0x93/0x2f0

 [<c0144542>] do_anonymous_page+0x15e/0x268

 [<c011a9fc>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x488

 [<c02dd55f>] error_code+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0201d95>] __elv_add_request+0x21/0x34

 [<c02167b3>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xa7/0x118

 [<e1a607b5>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x39/0x9c [ide_cd]

 [<c013b31d>] buffered_rmqueue+0xc1/0x158

 [<e1a61ae5>] ide_cdrom_packet+0x8d/0xc0 [ide_cd]

 [<e195bce9>] cdrom_mode_sense+0x45/0x4c [cdrom]

 [<e1a621ff>] ide_cdrom_get_capabilities+0x83/0x98 [ide_cd]

 [<c0178e4b>] proc_create+0x77/0xc8

 [<e1a622ac>] ide_cdrom_probe_capabilities+0x98/0x520 [ide_cd]

 [<c021f0f9>] ide_add_proc_entries+0x31/0x5c

 [<e1a62b2c>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x2a0/0x444 [ide_cd]

 [<e1a6302d>] ide_cdrom_attach+0xf1/0x208 [ide_cd]

 [<c014bb87>] vfree+0x1b/0x28

 [<c013339b>] load_module+0x777/0x9d8

 [<c02141a5>] ata_attach+0xc9/0x18c

 [<c0214f8e>] ide_register_driver+0xfa/0x110

 [<e1a6314e>] ide_cdrom_init+0xa/0x1c [ide_cd]

 [<c01336e4>] sys_init_module+0xe8/0x1f0

 [<c02dc577>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
```

----------

## tdb

Any word on whether you can put the evms patches into love sources? I'm trying to build out a new HD for my server, and trying to patch them in manually causes a lot of compile errors. I'd love to use love-sources for my server kernel.

----------

## Jake

 *bisho wrote:*   

> I still have problems with cdrom. I have been having distinct problems with the latest 2.6.X releases:

 

Do you have the same problems in vanilla 2.6.1? love-sources includes the experimental mm patches which tend to break lots of stuff. That's why I patch everything I want from love-sources into vanilla 2.6.1.

----------

## pens

For those of you using the acx100 patches, is there anything special that needs to be done to use them? What do I need to do with the firmware?

----------

## mirko_3

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> perhaps you should try modprobe -r.

 

```
mirko3 mirko_3 # modprobe -r fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx is in use.

```

Anyone else seeing this??

----------

## Rimmer

 *NicholasDWolfwood wrote:*   

> Hrm...fixed the emu10k1.c file, but I still can't compile ALSA emu10k1. :\
> 
> Any solutions?
> 
> GCC 3.2.3-r1
> ...

 

I tried your trick... the kernel compiled fine.  However, now artsd uses 70% of my CPU while idling (and more then 90% when playing a mp3 through juk).

I read on another thread that changing the sound I/O to ALSA (from autodetect) in the KDE control panel fixes this.  Unfortunately, ALSA isn't an option there for me.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Darckness:

Did you take reiser4 out of the kernel? If not, how were you able to compile this under an amd64?

----------

## RedBeard0531

 *Rimmer wrote:*   

> I read on another thread that changing the sound I/O to ALSA (from autodetect) in the KDE control panel fixes this.  Unfortunately, ALSA isn't an option there for me.

 

reemerge arts with USE=alsa. you *might* need to reemerge kdelibs too.

----------

## spb

 *pens wrote:*   

> For those of you using the acx100 patches, is there anything special that needs to be done to use them? What do I need to do with the firmware?

 

Get the firmware as per the instructions on the web site, and put it in a directory that will be accessible when the module loads. Then pass the firmware_dir=/.../.../... option to modprobe when you load it.

So, my firmware is in /usr/local/acx100/firmware, so my modules.autoload line looks like this:

```
acx100_pci firmware_dir=/usr/local/acx100/firmware
```

----------

## NeoCORE

 *Corp.Nobbs wrote:*   

> If anyone see's a problem loading vmmon.o with the lastest -love & -mm sources, you will need to back out the 'gcc-35-exit-fix.patch' patch. You can grab it from Andrew's space at http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/
> 
> I'll repost if I hear of a fix to the vmware sources rather than hacking the kernel.

 

By any chance could you make a quick post about how to go about doing this?  :Smile: 

I know it has something to do with 'patch' but I have no clue what arguments to use to get it to undo a patch? or is the breakout a patch for a patch... essentially making it a non-existant patch?

 :Very Happy: 

NeoCORE

----------

## mirko_3

to unapply a patch, you type:

```
patch -p1 -R filename.patch
```

 (the -p option may vary, just try 0 and 1 usually)

----------

## NeoCORE

did as you said... in this case 

```

patch -p1 -R gcc-35-exit-fix.patch

```

with gcc-35... being in /usr/src/linux

but all I get is a blank prompt... as if it is expecting me to issue more input?

Cheers  :Smile: 

NeoCORE

----------

## infirit

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> to unapply a patch, you type:
> 
> ```
> patch -p1 -R filename.patch
> ```
> ...

 

Try this 

```
patch -p1 -R < filename.patch
```

 Notice that the redirect < was missing.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

patch -p1 -R < patchfile

OR

patch -p1 -R -i patchfile

*edit* damn, too late *G*

----------

## NeoCORE

thanking you  :Very Happy: 

now lets hope after this kernel compile vmmon.o compiles  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maddog39

 *cayenne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've uncommented the part in make.conf to allow use of /usr/local/portage...I've put this ebuild into a dir there labeled love-sources.
> 
> I've tried with other ebuilds up to now to ebuild x digest, and/or just emerging the ebuild...but, both crash.
> ...

 

make sure the ebuild is in

```
/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources
```

portage can be fussy about filenames & paths

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

BTW: Everyone beware of module-init-tools 3.0pre6, causes serious problems. See thread in Portage & Programming

----------

## petrjanda

shouldnt rc2_lov1 be out already?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

nope, AFAIK no rc2-mm1 yet

----------

## steel300

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> shouldnt rc2_lov1 be out already?

 

There is an rc1-love2, but no rc2-love1 yet. I'm waiting on a couple of things before I release rc2-love1. Nick's new scheduling policies and -mm are on the list to be added. So is evms, lufs, udm5, plus a few other's that I've got up my sleeve.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

sound great, I can hardly wait for the next release, the suspense is killing me, i'm actually having enough time to tweak my kernel config.Last edited by Evil Dark Archon on Tue Jan 27, 2004 1:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## petrjanda

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *petrjanda wrote:*   shouldnt rc2_lov1 be out already? 
> 
> There is an rc1-love2, but no rc2-love1 yet. I'm waiting on a couple of things before I release rc2-love1. Nick's new scheduling policies and -mm are on the list to be added. So is evms, lufs, udm5, plus a few other's that I've got up my sleeve.

 

Okey, i went to the sf website and tried to download love2 but got this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not read file.
> 
> Go back. /home/ftp/pub/sourceforge//love-sources/2.6.2_rc1-love2.patch.bz2 
> ...

 

----------

## steel300

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *petrjanda wrote:*   shouldnt rc2_lov1 be out already? 
> 
> There is an rc1-love2, but no rc2-love1 yet. I'm waiting on a couple of things before I release rc2-love1. Nick's new scheduling policies and -mm are on the list to be added. So is evms, lufs, udm5, plus a few other's that I've got up my sleeve. 
> 
> Okey, i went to the sf website and tried to download love2 but got this error:
> ...

 

Sourceforge is being a pain in the ass. It didn't set up my my ftp directory. I'm waiting for them to correct it. Then love will be unleashed again.

----------

## shell_ramix

Hey, steel, have you think of adding L7 Netfilter Classifier to the Love sources..?  I know that this great patch-set kernel is mainly intended to rock & burn our workstation desktops.  But it could be great to include this for some crazy guys that want to test server functionalities with *LOVE* !

Particulary, I want to see it included.  It's a great patch set ebuild !

See ya'

http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

also, while on the subject of patch requests, i'd like to see the reiserfs acl/ea patch included, i've been applying it myself, but its been broken since 2.6.0-love3 and since i have absolutely zero c skills, i can't fix it, i will understand completely if you don't decide to include it, but it would be neat to see it included since i'm a big fan of acls, they've made administering my server (formatted ext3 so i can take advantage of acls) a lot easier and i would like to bring the same fine-grained permission control to my desktop (formatted reiserfs) which also acts as a database server and backup web and dns server.

----------

## trbecker

and i would like to see supermount-ng into it. in it's sf page exists a patch that applies to -mm sources, so it can apply to love too.

----------

## discomfitor

I've patched 2.6.2_rc1-love-1 with supermount, and there are only 2 files that don't apply cleanly.  Very easy to do manually though.

----------

## mirko_3

I thought steel said that supermount wouldn't come back, because of a new API or something... I think it's in this thread, or the previous love-sources release thread... I don't use supermount anyway...

----------

## steel300

 *shell_ramix wrote:*   

> Hey, steel, have you think of adding L7 Netfilter Classifier to the Love sources..?  I know that this great patch-set kernel is mainly intended to rock & burn our workstation desktops.  But it could be great to include this for some crazy guys that want to test server functionalities with *LOVE* !
> 
> Particulary, I want to see it included.  It's a great patch set ebuild !
> 
> See ya'
> ...

 

I'll take a look at it, bu I make no guarantees. Love is a desktop kernel. Plain and simple. It has been and is being used on servers, but that is not the main purpose. I will take a look at L7 Netfilter/classifier patches though.

----------

## steel300

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> also, while on the subject of patch requests, i'd like to see the reiserfs acl/ea patch included, i've been applying it myself, but its been broken since 2.6.0-love3 and since i have absolutely zero c skills, i can't fix it, i will understand completely if you don't decide to include it, but it would be neat to see it included since i'm a big fan of acls, they've made administering my server (formatted ext3 so i can take advantage of acls) a lot easier and i would like to bring the same fine-grained permission control to my desktop (formatted reiserfs) which also acts as a database server and backup web and dns server.

 

Cool, these are going in, if I can make them work. ACL's just aren't for servers, but for any linux machine.

----------

## steel300

 *sasquati wrote:*   

> and i would like to see supermount-ng into it. in it's sf page exists a patch that applies to -mm sources, so it can apply to love too.

 

I will never put supermount in again. It is a pain in the ass, and the totally wrong way to go about automounting. If you want to add it yourself, be my guest, but it is not going into -love.

----------

## Belgabor

Nice new release. I was especially happy to finally see drivers for my TV cars included (cx88...). Unfortunateyl they dont work  :Sad: 

My dmesg output, perhaps someone can make something out of it:

```

cx88xx: Unknown symbol btcx_riscmem_alloc

cx88xx: Unknown symbol btcx_riscmem_free

cx88xx: Unknown symbol btcx_riscmem_alloc

cx88xx: Unknown symbol btcx_riscmem_free

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_subids

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_pci_quirks

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_risc_stopper

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_print_irqbits

cx8800: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus

cx8800: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl

cx8800: Unknown symbol v4l2_video_std_construct

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_pci_irqs

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_vid_irqs

cx8800: Unknown symbol v4l2_type_names

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_risc_buffer

cx8800: Unknown symbol btcx_riscmem_free

cx8800: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_del_bus

cx8800: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_card_setup

cx8800: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_sram_channels

cx8800: Unknown symbol video_register_device

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_sram_channel_dump

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_sram_channel_setup

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_print_ioctl

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_free_buffer

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_boards

cx8800: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

cx8800: Unknown symbol video_device_release

cx8800: Unknown symbol cx88_idcount

```

(i tried to modprobe both built modules)

----------

## steel300

does it work when you compile in the drivers?

----------

## discomfitor

there really is no need to integrate supermount into love-sources as it patches so cleanly anyway...

time for some do-it-yourself!

----------

## steel300

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> there really is no need to integrate supermount into love-sources as it patches so cleanly anyway...
> 
> time for some do-it-yourself!

 

How well it patches is irrelevant. I'm against the idea of supermount. It's a cheap hack for the poeple who can't type mount and unmount. It wastes clock cycles and interrupts. Not to mention that it follows the "push" methodology. It keeps polling infinitely until something is found. It isn't robust, and can't handle dynamic mountings. Creating a mountpoint and then mounting a device are far beyond it's capabilities. To all who use supermount: DON'T. 

I apologize if this sounds like ranting, but supermount is just wrong. If some people want to use, that's fine, but I wouldn't mind seeing supermount die really quickly.

----------

## ejohnson

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> How well it patches is irrelevant. I'm against the idea of supermount. It's a cheap hack for the poeple who can't type mount and unmount. It wastes clock cycles and interrupts. Not to mention that it follows the "push" methodology. It keeps polling infinitely until something is found. It isn't robust, and can't handle dynamic mountings. Creating a mountpoint and then mounting a device are far beyond it's capabilities. To all who use supermount: DON'T. 
> 
> I apologize if this sounds like ranting, but supermount is just wrong. If some people want to use, that's fine, but I wouldn't mind seeing supermount die really quickly.

 

hehehe

I have to agree with Steel300 on this.  It isn't that difficult to issue a mount command.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

especially if you have an entry for the cdrom in fstab

----------

## discomfitor

Personally, I go with the button on gkrellm for mount/eject.

----------

## petrjanda

well is there right now ANY place i can download love2 from?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Belgabor

Which version of module-init-tolls are you using?

----------

## ejohnson

Yes here 

----------

## luqas

Ok.. I want to try these sources since I hear good things.  Just confirm something for a noob.  I need to download the 2.6.1 sources and then just patch them with the love source correct?  Thanks.

----------

## trbecker

yes.

@supermount-ng

I sugested it because it's a widely used patch for desktop enviroment. i didn't think about how it does it's things. exposed to 'the how', i agree it must be out. so, i think i'd try harder into the udev thing.

----------

## sgaap

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To all who use supermount: DON'T. 
> 
> 

 

The problem is that there is no alternative yet, udev and dbus seem not mature enough and autmount simply doesnt work.

And mounting/unmounting cd/floppy etc by hand everytime is no alternative  :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *sgaap wrote:*   

> And mounting/unmounting cd/floppy etc by hand everytime is no alternative 

 

I guess it's different for everyone. It doesn't bother me much, and when I need to mount something it's as easy as clicking a button in gkrellm, as Darckness already mentioned.

----------

## MadEgg

I like to be able to get the CD out of my CD-rom drive whenever I want to.

I hate to be waiting for some umount process to finish, which doesn't want to listen since some stupid process got stuck on using the device somewhere.

It takes way too much time in such a scenario to quickly get my CD out without supermount.

Also supermount is a great way to allow other not-so-linux-guru ppl to use the computer as well, since they dont have to bother about mounting/unmounting CD's when they want to use one.

And another benefit is the possibility to install multi-cd games in Wine(X) that don't release the CD-rom drive while the setup program is running. Read lots of problems with that, with supermount it's no problem at all.

Anyway, I don't mind too much if it's out for now since it didn't work here anyway. Got lots of oopses, errors and other nasty kernel messages when trying to use supermount with 2.6.x, in both love-sources as well as gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## MadEgg

I'm having difficulty compiling this one.

It errors out at compiling emu10k1 driver... 

```

bash-2.05b# make

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC [M]  sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.o

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c: In function `snd_card_emu10k1_probe':

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:170: `seq_ports' undeclared (first use in this function)

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:170: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:170: for each function it appears in.)

sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c:171: `max_synth_voices' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [sound/pci/emu10k1] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sound/pci] Error 2

make: *** [sound] Error 2

bash-2.05b#

```

Any ideas?

----------

## neenee

uncomment out the commented-out

bit at line 170 of emu10k1.c. we sor-

ted that out in #love-sources days

ago  :Razz: 

the bit between /* */

----------

## TheCoop

any eta on the next release?

----------

## MadEgg

 *neenee wrote:*   

> uncomment out the commented-out
> 
> bit at line 170 of emu10k1.c. we sor-
> 
> ted that out in #love-sources days
> ...

 

Hmmz, excuse me for not being there  :Razz: 

Anyway, there was nothing commented on or around line 170.

I did found 2 commented out line at line 41 and 42, when I uncommented those at least it continued compiling.

Still working at it though, so I'm not sure yet whether the driver will work after this. I'll find out soon enough.

Thanks for the hint  :Razz: 

[edit]

Yup, that helped. Not exactly at the location that you told me but you put me in the right direction. Running 2.6.2-pre1-love1 now  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tdb

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *petrjanda wrote:*   shouldnt rc2_lov1 be out already? 
> 
> There is an rc1-love2, but no rc2-love1 yet. I'm waiting on a couple of things before I release rc2-love1. ...evms ...

 

You are the fscking man!

Love sources is like having WOLK all over again.

----------

## Fubarovic

I don't know if this problem has been brought up yet, but I noticed a dramatic speed decrease on my md-RAID 0 arrays with the love2 sources for kernel 2.6.1.

I haven't tested this release of the love-sources, tho. 

Dramatic speed decrease means: from 80MB/s when using a vanilla 2.6.1 kernel to 60MB/s using the 2.6.1-love2 kernel (using hdparm -Tt). 

My setup: 

2 x Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 (7200 RPM, 2MB cache, U/ATA 133) attached to primary and secondary master of my on-board HighPoint 370 controller. 

There's no RAID array defined in the BIOS, I partitioned both harddrives exactly the same and had Linux's md driver handle the RAID-part. 

Has the md-driver changed since 2.6.1-love2? If so, I'll give the new kernel a try to do some benchmarks.

----------

## bisho

 *Fubarovic wrote:*   

> Dramatic speed decrease means: from 80MB/s when using a vanilla 2.6.1 kernel to 60MB/s using the 2.6.1-love2 kernel (using hdparm -Tt).

 

It could be caused by the new cfq elevator, that tries to give the same access to HD to all apps.

In spite if simply trying that benchmark, you should try how it works in an apache with multiple requests, for example.

And don't forget love sources is a desktop kernel, where is better to give fair access to disk to all the apps, in spite of giving the most throughtput.

----------

## Fubarovic

I'm aware it's a desktop kernel, but I performed the benchmark when my system was just installed: no X, no extra programs but the required to be able to install and run hdparm. So there weren't many other running processes but the "default" system processes.

The vanilla kernel is working out smoothly, so I'll stick to that one for a while. (cf If it's not broke, don't fix it  :Wink: )

----------

